

Science’s Significant Stats Problem (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/4/the-unlikely/sciences-significant-stats-problem

======
swatow
_Ironically, low statistical power doesn’t only mean real effects can be
missed. It also means false effects are more likely to be reported as real, or
real effects exaggerated._

That is wrong, or at least misleading. If we fix statistical significance,
then changing the power of the test won't change the number of false effects
that get through. Low power only changes the situation by causing us to relax
our standards for significance. While I'm sure this happens, the real problem
is how we interpret significance, not the power of the tests.

------
memming
This article is misleadingly written...I am a scientist, and I disagree with
the author's liberal use of language. Especially regarding the "low-
probability events"...

